

Ask HN: Feedback on project? - siddharths
http://ego-project.eu/

======
ColinWright
Your landing page is beautifully designed, but from it, I have no clue what
you do. You comment below[1] is hardly better - full of fancy words, buzz
words, and very high on the "Ginger Factor".

It's full of marketing-speak - and if you were to ask my advice I'd suggest
you change it for a quick graphic that shows what it actually does, along with
some text.

Is this accurate?

"eGo: wear it as a ring, pendant, watch, or other item, and a simple touch of
the finger will provide your credentials to unlock a service."

As it stands it takes too long to figure out what this does, and what it's
for. I still can't work out what services can be accessed using this.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4437638>

_Added in edit: I take it there is in fact_ nothing _it can be used for at the
moment. There's part of the problem - it might be great technology, but you
have to get someone to adopt it. Am I right? So then the question is - who is
the page trying to sell it to? Airlines? Telecoms? What service industry will
be first to adopt it? How, and why?_

------
lsmagalhaes
Looking the site quickly, I could not understand the proposal. What's ego-
project?

~~~
siddharths
By simply touching an ego-compliant object with any part of your body, you
initiate a wireless pairing between the said object and eGo using the Intra-
Body communication technology. eGo is a highly secure device you wear that can
be produced in any form factor (e.g. watch, belt, jewel,...) All it needs is
to be in close proximity to your body.

~~~
lsmagalhaes
Well, that sounds good, but should you not make it obvious and clear on the
homepage?

